# random pics, mainly scrog



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 26, 2015)

can't remember  the strain. this was my last grow in this little area of 3 x 4. 28 gal of super soil watered with blackstrap and aminos. training this gal was a blast. the sreen is 3 x 3 under a 600 and final yield was 15 1/2oz. the keif is a dry sift from trim of a UC run and came out to 5 1/2 oz! 1st bowl of kief fired up and upon looking at it after the 1st hit a yin yang was formed. enjoy



edit: won't let me post pics due to a missing security token?  i might have a chucky cheese token, would that work?


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2015)

That's weird doc. Normally I would think the problem is usually pic size but doubt that is the case here.  Maybe TechAdmin can help?


----------

